# Search methods



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Is there any way to do a search of multiple specific forums eg( Supplimentation & Diet & Training ) for all new posts?

I can do it where a keyword or a user is specified, but what I am looking for is something similar to the New Posts (link at the top of each page), but where I can get results only for particular parts of the board.

If this is not currently possible, could it be implemented?

Thanks,

J


----------

